
Scopes as types - gbrown_
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3288538.3276484
======
gbrown_
Corresponding presentation from ACM SIGPLAN
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BPlVCYuKDo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BPlVCYuKDo)

